# Fox Den?



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I went out to one of our other farms today, and i noticed two new holes had been dug. I was thinking these miht be fox, but the hole was probably only 6-8 inches across on the largest one, and that one was right on the shoulder of our gravel road. The other one was probably about the same size hole but in the middle of our alfalfa field. Any ideas about the animal inhabiting these holes? And is there any way i could trap whatever lives in there.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

aylor70 said:


> I went out to one of our other farms today, and i noticed two new holes had been dug. I was thinking these miht be fox, but the hole was probably only 6-8 inches across on the largest one, and that one was right on the shoulder of our gravel road. The other one was probably about the same size hole but in the middle of our alfalfa field. Any ideas about the animal inhabiting these holes? And is there any way i could trap whatever lives in there.


It was likely a badger....


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Agreed that it's probably a badger. But please don't set a trap unless you see him first. There is a chance that you could catch a pregnant vixen, or one who has recently whelped, although the locations of the holes makes that unlikely. Burl


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

whats a pregnat vixen and whats one thats been whelped?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A vixen is a female fox. One that has just whelped would have small kits (pups). Burl


----------

